# Way to remove rock chips from windshield?



## thelemur (Oct 8, 2003)

I was told there is a way out there to remove all those little rock chips from your windshield that occur over the years. Is this true, any ideas? If a windshield can have a crack sealed up, and a big chip removed, there must be some way to correct the rest. Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

funny u posted, I've been searching everywhere about this, I have a small chip, very very minor, but very anonying to me... I've found this so far:

http://www.properautocare.com/glaspolkit.html

doesnt look like it would work for chips or nicks though...

im reading this right now: http://www.autopia.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8611

more:
http://www.apolloglass.com/products.html
http://www.eastwoodcompany.com

i might try this one out, can pick it up at Advanced Auto Parts: http://www.permatex.com/auto/autogr.asp?automotive=yes

u can get a pro to do it at http://www.safelite.com/


----------



## thelemur (Oct 8, 2003)

ayn said:


> funny u posted, I've been searching everywhere about this, I have a small chip, very very minor, but very anonying to me... I've found this so far:
> 
> http://www.properautocare.com/glaspolkit.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info! I just just see myself outside for hours trying to fill all the tiny specs and chips, hehe. I wonder if the auto glass companies have a special procedure for this. Let me know how it goes if you pick up one of these products!


----------

